# Adventure By Bike - Bald Eagle + Indian Summer



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

After a "testing the waters"  ride last week I decided to go for an all day adventure on Tuesday. The forecast was for mostly sunny with highs in the low 70s.

The ride location is in Central PA on mostly gravel & dirt roads in Bald Eagle State Forest. Heavily wooded with lots of mountains. Climbs of 2-3 miles with average grades up to 9% and short pitches in the mid teens. Surface conditions varied from smooth hard-packed gravel/dirt to rough stony stretches that had me wishing for a mountain bike. 

I left home at 8:00am and got back at 4:00pm. Elapsed time was 7:55 and moving time was 7:22. Total distance 92 miles with 7500' of climbing according to Strava.

Temperatures in the morning were low 40s and by mid afternoon they had climbed into the mid 70s.

After 12 miles of paved country roads I turned onto the first gravel road and soon after that the first climb of the day (1.9 miles, 931', 9% avg). I hit a bit of pavement at 21 miles in and then another 21 miles of gravel/dirt/doubletrack till the next section of pavement. This time I was on pavement for about 16 miles including a bit of a sidetrack to get water at a roadside mountain spring. After that it was all gravel road until mile 83 where another 9 miles of country roads got me back home.

I drank 5 bottles (21oz) of drink mix/water with electrolyte tabs and ate about 8 snack bars (1200 calories total) I had to ration my drink the last hour or so. 




















The first climb.









Buffalo Flat Road on top of the first mountain.



















A nice downhill stretch.










An easy stretch along Penns Creek part of which is an old railroad bed.




























The old railroad tunnel (sort of scary).










Across Penns Creek to Poe Paddy SP.



















And then a hard climb up to the top of another mountain. I didn't get any pictures of the hardest part. It was 10-15% and really, really stony. I did a bit of it on foot.




































continued below.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

continued from above.


I almost missed the turn for Rider Hollow (the sign is at the bottom). At first I thought it was just a path through the woods but after stopping and zooming in my Garmin it turned out to be the road I wanted (it was just a path through the woods ).




























The road less traveled (on the way home).




























Some signs for your viewing pleasure. 



























And that's all folks...nothing to see here.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Oh my.

Heck yeah!


----------



## ctackett (Nov 1, 2014)

Looks like a beautiful ride. I love the pictures.


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

Awesome. Wish we had roads like that here.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

I love seeing great pics and I also wish the trail were in my neck of the woods!


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I can't believe I missed this when you posted it. That is HOME to me! I miss the riding there. (not necessarily the narrow pavement with no shoulders or guardrail...lol)


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

wow ... very nice! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

Nice i am jelly


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Yesterday, I barely resisted buying the Salsa Colossal at FreezeThaw for $1250. Want. To. Ride! (booooo snow!!!)


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

it is supposed to go to 48 tomorrow, I was looking forward to maybe getting out, BUT it is supposed to rain. No way I am riding in 48 degree rain on purpose.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

headloss said:


> Yesterday, I barely resisted buying the Salsa Colossal at FreezeThaw for $1250. Want. To. Ride! (booooo snow!!!)


Resistance is futile...


----------



## xrayjay (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for posting. Needing to add an adventure bike so I can do some great all day outings like this. Very Cool.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Hey JR. I'm actually looking at moving up toward this way. Up near the pa Grand Canyon area maybe. 
I was wondering about the weather. Mostly about what I call grey days or overcast days. I grew up in Pittsburgh and they are the second cloudiest city in the us. Living in delaware I enjoy way more sunny days. 
What's it like up your way? 

Thanks bill


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

crossracer said:


> Hey JR. I'm actually looking at moving up toward this way. Up near the pa Grand Canyon area maybe.
> I was wondering about the weather. Mostly about what I call grey days or overcast days. I grew up in Pittsburgh and they are the second cloudiest city in the us. Living in delaware I enjoy way more sunny days.
> What's it like up your way?
> 
> Thanks bill


Pittsburgh is the 2nd cloudiest city i the us? wow, never knew that, I grew up in Johnstown. not far.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Touch0Gray said:


> Pittsburgh is the 2nd cloudiest city i the us? wow, never knew that, I grew up in Johnstown. not far.


Here is what I read . I have read other articals over the years saying the same thing.

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110628091422AAskrUc


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

crossracer said:


> Here is what I read . I have read other articals over the years saying the same thing.
> 
> https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110628091422AAskrUc


I'm not implying it's not so, just that I never knew that. I got sunburned plenty as a kid. Even through the disgusting pollution


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Touch0Gray said:


> Pittsburgh is the 2nd cloudiest city i the us? wow, never knew that, I grew up in Johnstown. not far.


Altoona gets more annual rain fall than Seattle... just more concentrated on fewer days. Funny how that works.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

Having lived no where but in PA (Lancaster Co & Union Co) I'm probably not a good judge of what the weather is compared to other places. I mean, it is what it is and it's never really bothered me. I would prefer actual winter instead of the typical snow/sleet/freezing rain that we often get but I never really thought about cloudy/sunny days.

If you get up this way let me know and we could get together for a nice ride in the mountains or the valleys or some of both .


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

headloss said:


> Altoona gets more annual rain fall than Seattle... just more concentrated on fewer days. Funny how that works.


I know Johnstown floods plenty


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Touch0Gray said:


> I know Johnstown floods plenty


LOL but now there is a rail trail so that you too can try to out ride the rushing waters!


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice!


----------

